# Problemi installazione livecd[RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Ciao a tutti, premetto di essere alla mia prima esperienza con gentoo.

Ho letto e riletto diverse guide, ho letto il gentoo's handbook ho scaricato il livecd 2008 e deciso di provare ad installare su un disco SATA vuoto, inserito in un sistema dove già presente windows (anche se in altro HD).

Avviato il livecd ho fatto partire l'installazione, e non ho incontrato grossi problemi ad eseguire i passaggi per completarla.

Ora diversi dubbi:

- la procedura non mi chiede quale boot loader utilizzare di conseguenza per far avviare gentoo devo selezionare l'HD in questione manualmente dopo aver acceso il PC. Come posso automatizzare?

- una volta avuto accesso come utente, mi si presenta una shell aperta, piuttosto che un desktop windows-like come invece ho visto in altri sistemi (potrebbe essere d'aiuto all'inizio avere qualcosa di un po' più familiare). Esiste la possibilità di avere qualcosa del genere o posso perdere la speranza?

Voglio colmare la mia enorme ignoranza   :Embarassed:  di fronte a questo nuovo mondo, ma con le mie forze non credo di riuscire ad uscirne   :Embarassed:  ...anticipatamente grazie a tutti coloro vorranno consigliarmi.   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Apr 09, 2009 10:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

Non ho capito bene, a che punto sei arrivato di questa quida?

Segui le istruzioni per l'istallazione da console.

----------

## mrl4n

Premesso che non ho seguito questa guida, sono arrivato al termine della procedura di installazione partendo dal desktop del livecd, convinto che fosse sufficiente per avere un sistema utilizzabile, ma forse mi sbagliavo...

----------

## k01

mmm, hanno forse aggiunto un installer grafico o pseudografico al livecd? comunque anche con l'installer, dovrebbe esserci installato solo il sistema di base, ora devi compilare tutto ciò che manca, ovvero xorg, ambiente desktop e software vari

----------

## mrl4n

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> mmm, hanno forse aggiunto un installer grafico o pseudografico al livecd?...

 

E' possibile, io non so come fosse la situazione prima...la procedura termina con una serie di scelte per determinare quale desktop attivare, quali servizi di rete, quali demoni, etc...

Dove trovo qualche riferimento che mi aiuta a proseguire dal punto dove sono fermo?

----------

## k01

mah, io direi che sarebbe buona cosa riniziare da capo e seguire passo passo l'handbook, e fare l'installazione manuale da shell, così otterai una maggior conoscenza di gentoo e un sistema più pulito

----------

## mrl4n

Ci provo...speriamo bene...

Un'ultima cosa prima che mi lancio...livecd, stage3, minimal cd...quale è meglio usare?

----------

## k01

il livecd è quello che hai usato, con ambiente desktop e tutto, permette anche l'installazione senza rete se non sbaglio. il minimal cd ha solo la shell e il necessario per installare il sistema di base dalla rete. lo stage3 è l'archivio che contiene il sistema di base e va scompattato nella tua root

se vuoi seguire l'handbook va benissimo il minimal cd

----------

## mrl4n

domanda stupida...con il minimal non è necessario avere già un sistema linux installato?

Se si, posso partire da dove sono fermo io? In questo modo ottengo lo stesso un sistema pulito?

----------

## k01

non ho capito bene cosa intendi, comunque considera che io il sistema installato con l'installer lo considero "sporco", perchè non so esattemente cosa c'è installato e cosa no

----------

## mrl4n

intendo..il minimal è un disco bootabile per cui posso partire da lì, oppure devo partire da un sistema dove è già presente una distro qualsiasi? perdonami...mi sento troooppo ignorante in questo momento...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## k01

certo che puoi partire dal minimal, è fatto apposta. lo avvii, configuri la rete, scarichi lo stage3 e lo scompatti sull'hdd, il tutto seguendo l'handbook

----------

## mrl4n

ok...ti ringrazio per la pazienza...ora provo...sono certo che ci rileggeremo presto.

----------

